# Which Other NT Do You Have The Most Problems With?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

If you had to choose (based off your experiences with another NT type)?Should I put up a poll?

Please remember to state your type, on mobile view, you can’t see type and some people have their type as unknown.


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm an ENTP, and I'd say I have the most problems with ENTJs.
Easily.
All the others I can get along with quite well. ENTJs make me want to commit murder, though.
They're almost worse than ISTJs. (Sorry, not sorry to any of you ISTJs out there. Most of you guys suck and don't mix well with me at all.)


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

ENTJ.

I'm an INTJ and there is no way am I taking some so-called "leader"'s "plans to form an effective team."

It's my way, my plan, and that's the end of it. Always. Forever.

I'm not on your team, I'm not doing your shit, I'm not eating your bathing suit area. None of that.

Not part of your "team," not part of your hell-realm, and not having any of your tactics and strategy. Period.

Well, you asked anyway. So if this counts as "typism," modes, your argument is with the thread, not me, so I don't want to hear about it, ever.

On the other hand, they're easy to understand, just so long as you submerge your desire to immediately subvert every single one of their plans, even if you agree with them. For significant immediate reward, one could even be convinced to contribute to the effectiveness of their plans. However, I would never, ever socialize with one of those people willingly, ever. A good portion of RL social encounters is avoiding these types by doing any possible other activity.


----------



## Dialectician (Jan 31, 2018)

I think it stands to reason that we all dislike the ENTJ the most, considering that they mostly reflect their perception of the hardships of life. "I do this because I can," and "Life's not fair, deal with it," mentality. Despite us both having a dominant thinking function, there's no reasoning with them. It seems they're completely motivated by self-fulfillment. Maybe an emotional response from inferior Fi.

On the other hand, when ENTPs don't git gud, they're just as bad. Amusing, but unproductive.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I was going to say ENTP though that goes against what everyone has said already..

Also my sample size is small and skewed (in terms of psychological health of the types).

Though generally, IME I can deal with the "suck it up no one cares about your feelings" mentality (immature Fi) better than endless rumination and "you have no manners/you don't care about me" (immature Si/Fe)


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

I think all of them that aren't INTJ annoy me, really. INTPs can be communicated with, but once you get over having to laugh at jokes about Princess Bride Monty Trek Randall Marvel Wars, and even contribute your own, they can be convinced to do your bidding; however, it's necessary to make explicit your conceptualization of a problem, because they're kind of chatty and nosy. The other NTs are just plain bad.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

None. To be honest, I would like very much to meet more NT types Irl, especially more NT women. I can get along with most people and don’t let idiosyncrasies of “type” create bias toward an individual or group. 
Mind you, I was with an intp for many years and he would have been the one I had most trouble with, but only because our life goals were incompatible. Other than that, no trouble to report. 

I’m an ENTJ (aka evil, nefarious, tryannical jerk according to some “experts” in personality theory :wink: )


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I get along pretty good with all NT's
my favorite is ENTJ
they be whacked yo
sum crae mofo's


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you @vinniebob

Now here’s your cookie &#55356;&#57194; 

roud:



vinniebob said:


> I get along pretty good with all NT's
> my favorite is ENTJ
> they be whacked yo
> sum crae mofo's


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

SkyRacerX said:


> Thank you @vinniebob
> 
> Now here’s your cookie ��
> 
> roud:


FUCK COOKIES
hash brownies is wheres its at
leave it to INTJ to school ENTJ


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> I get along pretty good with all NT's
> my favorite is ENTJ
> they be whacked yo
> sum crae mofo's


they seem to do a good job of being motivating without being like "you're so amazing, you can do it!" (which to me isn't motivating at all)


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

vinniebob said:


> FUCK COOKIES
> hash brownies is wheres its at
> leave it to INTJ to school ENTJ


Well you can fuck cookies if you want, but after you eat the hash brownies you will likely get a hardcore case of the munchies that won't go away for hours. Sure you can just eat more hash brownies, but this only reinforces a vicious cycle of high hunger.
Then you will look at all of those broken cookie pieces on the floor, quite regretfully, thinking "damn I should have just smoked a joint with that ENTJ and eaten the cookie that was offered." :happy:


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Not NTs specifically, but left-brain Choleric extraverts, most especially female specimens, with an authoritarian conformist mentality coupled with positions of middle management, most especially in the workplace. That sounds oddly specific when I hear myself say it.


----------



## casepag (Feb 28, 2017)

I do bud heads with intp because were so similar, but mostly entps I have more problems with.


----------



## casepag (Feb 28, 2017)

ninjahitsawall said:


> they seem to do a good job of being motivating without being like "you're so amazing, you can do it!" (which to me isn't motivating at all)


I relate


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Dialectician said:


> On the other hand, when ENTPs don't git gud, they're just as bad. Amusing, but unproductive.


"Amusing but unproductive". This is hardcore type apropos.


----------



## DogofMischief (Jan 20, 2018)

I like all the NTs I know in real life. Two of my closest friends are INTP and INTJ and the INTJ's roommate is probably ENTJ. We all get along great. It's actually a blast when we're all together. Each has its pros and cons, and individuals can be either mature or immature. I tend to go by individual rather than type.


----------



## Arawn (Feb 20, 2018)

I’d say in order from most tolerable to least tolerable;

1. ENTP
2. ENTJ
3. INTP

I have an ENTP friend, and we’ve known each other since...I don’t remember. His functions mirror mine and the two of us are able to finish projects faster than the speed of light (almost).

My ENTJ friend has even pros and cons. I like how efficient and competent he is. He’s also quicker to act than I am and he tends to finish things before I do. But his bossiness, pushy attitude and impatience can be very annoying.

And lastly is my INTP friend. I also have an INTP mum, I love her to death but I can get annoyed by her slowness and pickiness. My INTP friend though is cool, she’s the twin sister of my ENTP friend. But other than her being “cool”, she’s basically like my mum who can’t decide, is slow, picky and doesn’t seem to have a clear “point”.


----------



## Master_Star (Jan 16, 2018)

INTJ

Sorry, Ni is just perplexing.


----------



## IraR (Nov 27, 2011)

ENTP. 
very loud, very temperamental, and not as productive.

I love INTJ. smart and reliable. A bit slow, but always complete the tasks.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I am an INTJ and I struggle with INTPs. I find that they tend to be the least willing of the NT-types to actually explain their reasoning. Instead they are willing to just circle around for a while mocking their interlocutor for not being psychic. People conversing without understanding annoys me, to the point that teenage me thought I was an Enneatype 9 because I took it upon myself to insert myself into arguments to explain what both sides are on about and articulate the middle ground that neither saw, and I misunderstood my motivation as "keeping the peace".

Not all, of course, but I have definitely struggled the most with INTPs in this regard. As someone who wants to verbalize my thoughts to make sense of the jumble of Ni, the implicit attitude many INTPs advance that both sides in a discussion should have fully-developed thoughts is not useful to actually helping me develop the ideas in my head.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt (Dec 15, 2017)

PiT said:


> I am an INTJ and I struggle with INTPs. I find that they tend to be the least willing of the NT-types to actually explain their reasoning. Instead they are willing to just circle around for a while mocking their interlocutor for not being psychic. People conversing without understanding annoys me, to the point that teenage me thought I was an Enneatype 9 because I took it upon myself to insert myself into arguments to explain what both sides are on about and articulate the middle ground that neither saw, and I misunderstood my motivation as "keeping the peace".
> 
> Not all, of course, but I have definitely struggled the most with INTPs in this regard. As someone who wants to verbalize my thoughts to make sense of the jumble of Ni, the implicit attitude many INTPs advance that both sides in a discussion should have fully-developed thoughts is not useful to actually helping me develop the ideas in my head.


Uhm, I kind of understand what you mean. I'll try to explain why this happens. First, not all INTPs are very good with words. For example, if I think that my thoughts would not be appropriately conveyed through words, I won't say anything at all. To INTJs this may seem annoying, but I would make no sense at all if I were to explain something in an inaccurate way, because the meaning would be lost, and there would be lots of misunderstanding. Second, we are not as fast as INTJs at reaching conclusions. We don't have that feeling that tells us 'that's it!', that's the right answer. We see lots of possibilities, and how each of them could go wrong, so we are more careful when making statements. We want to make sure that what we say really has some solid grounds. I personally find it annoying when people state something with certainty, and fail to realise that what they're saying present several inconsistencies. It's hard to resist the temptation to tease these people for this tongue. In playful way, of course. Sometimes.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> Uhm, I kind of understand what you mean. I'll try to explain why this happens. First, not all INTPs are very good with words. For example, if I think that my thoughts would not be appropriately conveyed through words, I won't say anything at all. To INTJs this may seem annoying, but I would make no sense at all if I were to explain something in an inaccurate way, because the meaning would be lost, and there would be lots of misunderstanding. Second, we are not as fast as INTJs at reaching conclusions. We don't have that feeling that tells us 'that's it!', that's the right answer. We see lots of possibilities, and how each of them could go wrong, so we are more careful when making statements. We want to make sure that what we say really has some solid grounds. I personally find it annoying when people state something with certainty, and fail to realise that what they're saying present several inconsistencies. It's hard to resist the temptation to tease these people for this tongue. In playful way, of course. Sometimes.


That makes a lot of sense, thanks for explaining it. I try to be very careful making statements, partly because I know most people are not like me and would have one of a few reactions other than "calmly correct error". I spend time reflecting on ideas before I present them, but Je functions work best when you have the chance to actually use them in the world. I might have the feeling that says 'that's it!', but determining how solid the grounds for my intuitive leap are is actually fairly difficult for me to do absent any outside input.

One thing I will do is read debates on issues, so I can consider the arguments and draw conclusions without having to put myself out there on an issue I am not well-versed in. In many cases I have found INTPs resist explaining the reasoning that led them to their positions, which annoys me even when I agree with the INTP in question because I feel like the information I want is being withheld from me. Thank you for explaining a reason why this would happen, since I do not want to sound like I am attributing ill will, but it did not make sense to me why this was happening.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt (Dec 15, 2017)

PiT said:


> That makes a lot of sense, thanks for explaining it. I try to be very careful making statements, partly because I know most people are not like me and would have one of a few reactions other than "calmly correct error". I spend time reflecting on ideas before I present them, but Je functions work best when you have the chance to actually use them in the world. I might have the feeling that says 'that's it!', but determining how solid the grounds for my intuitive leap are is actually fairly difficult for me to do absent any outside input.
> 
> One thing I will do is read debates on issues, so I can consider the arguments and draw conclusions without having to put myself out there on an issue I am not well-versed in. In many cases I have found INTPs resist explaining the reasoning that led them to their positions, which annoys me even when I agree with the INTP in question because I feel like the information I want is being withheld from me. Thank you for explaining a reason why this would happen, since I do not want to sound like I am attributing ill will, but it did not make sense to me why this was happening.


I'm glad it was helpful! Also consider that Ti, unlike Te, is an interior function, meaning that most of our reasoning occurs in our heads.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Master_Star said:


> INTJ
> 
> Sorry, Ni is just perplexing.


You're telling us?
:wink:


IraR said:


> I love INTJ. Smart and reliable. A bit slow, but always complete the tasks.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

PiT said:


> I am an INTJ and I struggle with INTPs. I find that they tend to be the least willing of the NT-types to actually explain their reasoning. Instead, they are willing to just circle around for a while mocking their interlocutor for not being psychic. People conversing without understanding annoys me, to the point that teenage me thought I was an Enneatype 9 because I took it upon myself to insert myself into arguments to explain what both sides are on about and articulate the middle ground that neither saw, and I misunderstood my motivation as "keeping the peace".
> 
> Not all, of course, but I have definitely struggled the most with INTPs in this regard. As someone who wants to verbalize my thoughts to make sense of the jumble of Ni, the implicit attitude many INTPs advance that both sides in a discussion should have fully-developed thoughts is not useful to actually helping me develop the ideas in my head.


*GASP*


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> Uhm, I kind of understand what you mean. I'll try to explain why this happens. First, not all INTPs are very good with words. For example, if I think that my thoughts would not be appropriately conveyed through words, I won't say anything at all. To INTJs this may seem annoying, but I would make no sense at all if I were to explain something in an inaccurate way, because the meaning would be lost, and there would be lots of misunderstanding. Second, we are not as fast as INTJs at reaching conclusions. We don't have that feeling that tells us 'that's it!', that's the right answer. We see lots of possibilities, and how each of them could go wrong, so we are more careful when making statements. We want to make sure that what we say really has some solid grounds. I personally find it annoying when people state something with certainty, and fail to realise that what they're saying present several inconsistencies. It's hard to resist the temptation to tease these people for this tongue. In playful way, of course. Sometimes.


I have the same problem with words. It's so clear in my head, and it'd take lots of energy to convey ideas via talking. If I write a long document explaining the details, no one would read it anyway. So, I only present the result, to make it simple for others.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt (Dec 15, 2017)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I have the same problem with words. It's so clear in my head, and it'd take lots of energy to convey ideas via talking. If I write a long document explaining the details, no one would read it anyway. So, I only present the result, to make it simple for others.


I totally understand that. I also hate repeating things. It annoys me to death, and unconsciously I start rolling my eyes.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> I totally understand that. I also hate repeating things. It annoys me to death, and unconsciously I start rolling my eyes.


This is a simplified version of what it feels like at work:


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt (Dec 15, 2017)

SouDesuNyan said:


> This is a simplified version of what it feels like at work:


:laughing: I was feeling frustrated and dying inside for him. 
It's the same in my field of study...


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> :laughing: I was feeling frustrated and dying inside for him.
> It's the same in my field of study...


In my mind, it'd be something like "maybe I'll explain geometry.. wait, do they even know algebra.. would they have the patience to listen.. who am I kidding.. can I get away with just doing things the right way, and just smile and nod for now.."


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt (Dec 15, 2017)

SouDesuNyan said:


> In my mind, it'd be something like "maybe I'll explain geometry.. wait, do they even know algebra.. would they have the patience to listen.. who am I kidding..* can I get away with just doing things the right way*, and just smile and nod for now.."


Provided that they ask you to do something reasonable. At my previous job, when they tried to take advantage of the situation, I would not very subtly hint that I had to first ask my ENTJ boss if that was possible... Their expressions would totally change.


----------



## Interpretatio Socionica (Aug 14, 2017)

Master_Star said:


> INTJ
> 
> Sorry, Ni is just perplexing.


Conversely, INTP for me. Ti-Si bores me to tears.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Interpretatio Socionica said:


> Conversely, INTP for me. Ti-Si bores me to tears.


Lol , Ne is most amazing to see in real time ... probabily people without imagination can't get it .

I can't get ENTJ but their result are good.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Out of the four NT types I find immature INTJs with undeveloped Te the worst. Arrogant, closed, limited relationship wth reality, negative and play an ironic game of cut down outliers/success but celebrate their particular cult of individualism (which is about as original as a 3 year old having a tantrum).

ENTPs are fun, healthy XNTJs are awesome (how do people not like ENTJs!?) and I get along easily with INTPs.


----------



## JLCR (Jul 15, 2017)

INTPs annoy me when they get distracted by some random thing they deem interesting and stop doing what they need to be doing (for long stretches of time). I also hate how advising an INTP is basically talking to a wall that breaks down over time. I sometimes still enjoy telling my brother "I told you so," but many times his logic and facts are just so... Misguided. He's so stubborn, too, and he loves to disregard arguments and keep going off on his own. 

*shakes head*

ENTJs are great until they start rushing me. I hate it when people rush me, and ENTJs love rushing people. Don't you, guys? Makes me want to say "Ok, you do it or screw off," every time lol. It's not that I'm not fast at doing things, it's just that I think before I do things so I don't have to do it twice if mess up, and these guys just don't let me think. "HURRY." "NOW." "YOU'RE SO SLOW." Ugh. Makes me want to pull my hair out and strangle them with it, whispering in their ear, "you brought this on yourself," until they pass out and leave me alone.

Just kidding. Love ya.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

SouDesuNyan said:


> This is a simplified version of what it feels like at work:


Made my day! :laughing:
Whenever I have to explain something I reach for the closest reason, thinking it will be enough. And then I end up going one conclusion after another but in reverse. It's just tiring.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> I'm glad it was helpful! Also consider that Ti, unlike Te, is an interior function, meaning that most of our reasoning occurs in our heads.


Or, I find much of the time, I come to a conclusion by processing and pruning large quantities of data, and then, once I've reached the conclusion, I discard the data and retain the conclusion. It's much more efficient, and essential for building an internal model of the world. But then if someone asks me how I came to that conclusion a few weeks later, I usually can't even remember, I only know I had good reasons for drawing it at the time. Maybe I have an overall impression of what the data was, but not the kind of specifics that people often demand to justify myself.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt (Dec 15, 2017)

dizzycactus said:


> Or, I find much of the time, I come to a conclusion by processing and pruning large quantities of data, and then, once I've reached the conclusion, I discard the data and retain the conclusion. It's much more efficient, and essential for building an internal model of the world. But then if someone asks me how I came to that conclusion a few weeks later, I usually can't even remember, I only know I had good reasons for drawing it at the time. Maybe I have an overall impression of what the data was, but not the kind of specifics that people often demand to justify myself.


Are you saying that you forget about the data used, and you wouldn't be able to rebuild the system even if you were given some time? 
I'm a slow thinker in the sense that I'm quick at identifyng flaws in reasoning (even in mines), but I can't easily reach a conclusion (I suspect Ti is very a destructive function, meaning that discards everything that doesn't seem to fit, and it's very strict in doing so).
This is very much how I think:







If someone where to ask me to explain my reasoning, I would explain it step by step (A-B-C-D etc... I can't skip steps, because then I get confused). I don't remember all the data, but if I'm give enough time (usually I'm not) I can reproduce the whole pattern (going also backward, from the conclusion I drew from these data). But as I said, the whole picture of the system is not engraved on my mind, so I need time to rethink it from the beginning, which makes it a very slow process.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> Are you saying that you forget about the data used, and you wouldn't be able to rebuild the system even if you were given some time?
> I'm a slow thinker in the sense that I'm quick at identifyng flaws in reasoning (even in mines), but I can't easily reach a conclusion (I suspect Ti is very a destructive function, meaning that discards everything that doesn't seem to fit, and it's very strict in doing so).
> This is very much how I think:
> View attachment 780985
> ...


Not so much that I can't explain my reasoning, so much as I can't remember the actual data involved. For example, I can spend months reading daily articles about some ridiculously stupid thing SJWs have done that day, and decide their values are at odds to my own and they're a destructive force etc, then people ask me for specific examples of what they've done, and I have a vague impression of what has been done but recalling all the separate events is difficult. I can usually just re-find the events with some effort, but often a casual conversation isn't worth that kind of effort.

Although, reading back through the previous exchange, I'm now struggling to work out why I thought my comment was particularly relevant to it, but I think I had a good reason at the time lol. Maybe that's an INTP thing too.


----------

